
I quit my Software job to drive the world. Kickstarting my Africa book - grecy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dangrec/the-road-chose-me-vol-2-three-years-and-54k-miles-in-africa
======
grecy
I comment here quite often, and people have been genuinely interested in my
travels and experiences.

I'm just about finished writing a ~400 page book about my experiences in
Africa. The good times, the bad times, the things that went wrong, and more
importantly what I learned from Africa and the wonderful people there.

Even though they have so little money they are much happier than many people I
know in Australia/Canada, and the reality on the ground was much, much
different than the perspective the media had given me before I went.

